# New Clutch Install!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Some of you may already know but I live in Miami, Florida and within a month or 2 I will have the money and the go ahead to purchase my Monster Clutch and Rip Shift. I am very excited since I have dealt with this spec piece of s*** for a year now!!! hahaha anyways, I was wondering If anyone knew of a good shop near my area that is reasonably priced to do the install of the clutch and the shifter. 

Also, I was wondering everyone's opinions on what else I should maybe look into changing out while getting the clutch and shifter done. It would be much easier to replace w/e needs to be done in one shot. 

Thanx Everyone
:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't have it most definitely the slave. A remote bleeder is also a good idea as the fluid gets contaminated and should be flushed periodically. A remote bleeder is fairly cheap and makes the job neat and easy.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Slave cylinder and remote bleeder for sure. Also check your rear main and rear cover for leaks and the oil pan gasket. Just did a stage 3 monster and knew there was a slight oil leak there somewhere and found the oil pan gasket was leaking and fixed that.


----------



## oldgoat28 (Apr 2, 2011)

*New clutch*

I bought a spec clutch stage 2 and it so far has not even showed any progress than the burnt out stock one i replaced. i bought a new slave cylinder, throwout bearing,clutch master cylinder the only part i don't have replaced is the pilot bearing but i doesn't want to shift when i'm on the road well it only upshifts and when i want to downshift i have to turn the car off and start out in 1st gear or else it won't go. what is the problem? I'm losing my mind and i need a car asap!!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I am not very familiar with clutch problems, but I do know that my Spec Clutch is the worst clutch I have ever driven with. Not only is it loud and chatters like crazy, but it just is not smooth at all. I have somewhat of the same problem you have, the only difference is when I slow down to make a turn, the car has to be below 15mph in order for it to even try and go into 2nd gear. Also putting it into reverse is a workout of its own.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am no expert at clutches or transmissions but an educated guess sounds like you have an issue somewhere with either the master and slave cylinders not keeping up or the slave cylinder needed shimmed and wasnt done. SPEC clutches sometimes need shimmed to work properly


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

oldgoat28 said:


> I bought a spec clutch stage 2 and it so far has not even showed any progress than the burnt out stock one i replaced. i bought a new slave cylinder, throwout bearing,clutch master cylinder the only part i don't have replaced is the pilot bearing but i doesn't want to shift when i'm on the road well it only upshifts and when i want to downshift i have to turn the car off and start out in 1st gear or else it won't go. what is the problem? I'm losing my mind and i need a car asap!!!


I'd contact a shop to get an opinion.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a SS clutch line too.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also consider a Centerforce Dual Friction clutch.
The Centerforce Dual Friction clutch is the best most durable 
clutch I have ever used!
I use to have a Spec Stage 2 clutch and my Spec Stage 2 
clutch disc failed on me after just 5K miles.I did the proper 
break in that Spec recommends also and I was even pretty 
easy on my Spec clutch during the time I had it.I really hated
the feel of the Spec Stage 2 clutch though.Overall the worst 
clutch I ever used is the Spec clutch.
For a shifter I really like Pro 50 shifter alot!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I looked into that clutch for a while but read everywhere that it does not hold up well when you have over 450 hp, which I plan on going over. I figured i'd get the Monster Level 4 clutch which holds up to 745 hp and is the same exact price as the Level 3 which holds less hp. So why not get the bigger one for the same price. Plus, I have heard constant awesome reviews about Monster's clutches and no one I have talked to has seemed to not like theirs. To tell you the truth, I just want to get rid of that annoying ass chattering sound from the clutch now.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I looked into that clutch for a while but read everywhere that it does not hold up well when you have over 450 hp, which I plan on going over. I figured i'd get the Monster Level 4 clutch which holds up to 745 hp and is the same exact price as the Level 3 which holds less hp. So why not get the bigger one for the same price. Plus, I have heard constant awesome reviews about Monster's clutches and no one I have talked to has seemed to not like theirs. To tell you the truth, I just want to get rid of that annoying ass chattering sound from the clutch now.


Well you will have chatter with that Monster clutch.

I had a Monster 3 that I had to sell before I could have installed and now I may go a different route other than a Monster.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I looked into that clutch for a while but read everywhere that it does not hold up well when you have over 450 hp, which I plan on going over. I figured i'd get the Monster Level 4 clutch which holds up to 745 hp and is the same exact price as the Level 3 which holds less hp. So why not get the bigger one for the same price. Plus, I have heard constant awesome reviews about Monster's clutches and no one I have talked to has seemed to not like theirs. To tell you the truth, I just want to get rid of that annoying ass chattering sound from the clutch now.


The Centerforce Dual Friction clutches are excellent clutches and hold 
up very well up to 500 rwhp.If I were you I would look into getting a 
Centerforce DFX clutch they will hold 700+ rwhp very well.Also the 
Centerforce DFX clutch has a lighter petal then the Monster level 
3 and 4 clutch most people would really like that.My friend runs a 
Centerforce DFX clutch on his 876 rwhp turbo 03 Cobra and his 
Centerforce DFX clutch has held up great even with the track time
he has put on his 03 Cobra.My old Spec Stage 2 clutch had a 
chattering problem and would make noise.Now the Centerforce 
clutches are not known for making noise and chattering like the 
Spec clutches are.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Im definitely gonna look more into the DFX one. But then what slave cylinder should i get?


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a monster and love it. I also have chatter but very minimal and when you beat it it goes away till you glaze the disc. Monster has a warranty and customer service is second to none. And for a clutch that holds 700hp it isnt a heavy pedal and is slip friendly. But it does let you know its there and will find the weak spot in the drivetrain lol.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Im definitely gonna look more into the DFX one. But then what slave cylinder should i get?


I'm not completely sure if the Centerforce DFX clutch includes the 
slave cylinder or not.I know the customer service at Centerforce 
is top notch and they will be more than willing to help you find 
the correct slave cylinder if the Centerforce DFX clutch doesn't 
include it in their clutch kit.Call Centerforce technical support and engineering 
or sales and customer service they will be able to answer all your 
questions.They took good care of me when I purchased my Centerforce
Dual Friction clutch and showed me excellent customer service skills.
Centerforce will definitley be getting my business again that's for sure.

Centerforce Clutches 
1-928-771-8422


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Great thanks!! But now I'm stuck in a bind haha So many people told me the Monster Clutch was awesome and now i've been reading this Centerforce is awesome! Plus its a little cheaper than the Monster.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Great thanks!! But now I'm stuck in a bind haha So many people told me the Monster Clutch was awesome and now i've been reading this Centerforce is awesome! Plus its a little cheaper than the Monster.


I don't know anything about Centerforce,but Monster has a pretty good reputation and they say their customer service is top notch.If you can deal with some chatter Monster would be a solid choice.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That was my original choice. Ive heard non stop great reviews from Monster. But then I'm reading now mixed reviews from Centerforce: very stiff clutch pedal, slips a lot, has many problems with breaking within the first 3,000 miles. Monster still seems the way to go. I don't want to have to worry about spending more money on a clutch after my new clutch is installed. I am currently still waiting for the money from my attorney which I am using to buy the clutch and shifter, so I still have time to decide. I just want to make sure I chose the right one.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> That was my original choice. Ive heard non stop great reviews from Monster. But then I'm reading now mixed reviews from Centerforce: very stiff clutch pedal, slips a lot, has many problems with breaking within the first 3,000 miles. Monster still seems the way to go. I don't want to have to worry about spending more money on a clutch after my new clutch is installed. I am currently still waiting for the money from my attorney which I am using to buy the clutch and shifter, so I still have time to decide. I just want to make sure I chose the right one.


Also if you buy the premium Monster package you get slave cylinder with it.They have $100 off/free shipping sales every now and then if you can hold off a bit.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Also if you buy the premium Monster package you get slave cylinder with it.They have $100 off/free shipping sales every now and then if you can hold off a bit.


Exactly! That's another reason why I was gonna just go with Monster. I was also looking into installing it myself. Seems like it would be a fun project and could save me quite some money. I've been searching around for a how to and see what it looks like. Might try and do that.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> That was my original choice. Ive heard non stop great reviews from Monster. But then I'm reading now mixed reviews from Centerforce: very stiff clutch pedal, slips a lot, has many problems with breaking within the first 3,000 miles. Monster still seems the way to go. I don't want to have to worry about spending more money on a clutch after my new clutch is installed. I am currently still waiting for the money from my attorney which I am using to buy the clutch and shifter, so I still have time to decide. I just want to make sure I chose the right one.


I beg to differ all the Centerforce clutches are very durable and reliable.
As a matter of fact I have never known one person or heard of anyone 
that had their Centerforce clutch fail on them.It's true the Centerforce 
DFX clutch has a lighter petal than the Monster level 3 and 4 clutch 
and is easier to use in daily driving conditions.Get the Centerforce DFX
clutch you will not be sorry.I love my Centerforce Dual Friction clutch
it's the best clutch I ever used!


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously if one doesn´t like the on/off feeling and that aftermarket clutches gives away some sound, why not buy an LS7 clutch or something. Really either SPEC, Monster or any aftermarket clutch that doesn´t cost 1 million will be as easy to handle as the OEM clutch. LS7 clutch will take some beating before giving up aswell. 

For notice I do not have a single problem with my SPEC3+ and i could probably put it in a MCLaren F1 and feel safe about it but you really have to upgrade the rest before crying out the clutch is crap. It is like changing one shock and complain that the suspension sucks when you really need to change most of it as it is working together.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I've heard things about the Street Slayer clutch too.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just looked that clutch up and another one with awesome reviews!! Now I have 3 to decide between!! haha great!


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well you could look at the at the clutch that was built for these cars in australia. Textralia they are what the guys over there use all the time building 1000 hp monsters


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No matter what clutch you look at you'll find some that have failed. It is a performance car and people tend to beat on them plus there are a lot of shoddy installs too. That said the Spec clutches on our cars has had a much worse run than any other brand. The Monster clutches work very well. Chattering with them is due to not being driven hard enough and glazing. A good thrashing and it will go back to normal. The pedal on my Monster 3 is not too heavy and is much easier than the Spec 3+ I had before it took a crap at 9k miles. I have 24k miles on my Monster now and it's still going.

You can use any F-body slave. They are much, much cheaper and the same thing as the OEM GTO one except for the fitting that you swap from the old one in a 3 minute swap. If you change the clutch lines you won't even use that fitting.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I was thinking of just going with the Monster. Too many people have told me to! Also I was gonna get the package that comes with the slave cylinder. My clutch right now makes a horrible chattering noise when depressed. It is extremely loud as well. When I get home in a little less than a month I will be sure to remember to video tape the sound, but do you think it is probably a good idea to replace the Throwout Bearing as well, due to the fact that this might be the cause of the noise?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The throwout bearing comes with the Monster slave. You should replace the pilot bearing tho. It's fairly cheap. Just make sure to get the "loaner" blind hole puller from AutoZone to get the old one out.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea the package includes the pilot bearing it says.

Our Premium Package includes the following:

H.D. pressure plate, 12" sintered iron 6 puck disc, 28lbs SFI certified billet steel flywheel or a 18lbs SFI certified light weight flywheel (your choice), pilot bearing, release bearing, slave cylinder, and alignment tool.

I was looking for throwout bearing and didn't notice the release bearing in the package. What a noob move there haha


----------

